# The Donkey Shop



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, so I've officially thrown my back out yet again, after two days pushing a lawnmower around 5000m2 of land and longing for the days when we had a small herd of sheep to keep the grass down (unfortunately they went in feeding the 5000 at our last fiesta) and it got me wondering.....a donkey could be very useful! Plus all the manure for the veggie patch Haven't seen any adverts for them in the local classifieds. Perhaps I can have a chat with the guy in the village (see a man about a donkey) and make an offer?! Might get a good deal on a second hand one .

OK, the meds are kicking in now - feeling MUCH better

Tallulah.x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't buy a single donkey. They are VERY sociable animals and a lone donkey will get lonely. If you're going to get donkeys get two so they can keep each other company (and scratch each other's itchy spots - you'll see what I mean when you have your two donkeys).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> OK, so I've officially thrown my back out yet again, after two days pushing a lawnmower around 5000m2 of land and longing for the days when we had a small herd of sheep to keep the grass down (unfortunately they went in feeding the 5000 at our last fiesta) and it got me wondering.....a donkey could be very useful! Plus all the manure for the veggie patch Haven't seen any adverts for them in the local classifieds. Perhaps I can have a chat with the guy in the village (see a man about a donkey) and make an offer?! Might get a good deal on a second hand one .
> 
> OK, the meds are kicking in now - feeling MUCH better
> 
> Tallulah.x


There are quite a few donkey sancturies around... well there are in my area, so you may be able to get hold of one/two or more cheap??????? 

Jo xx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

El Refugio del Burrito Run by some very helpful English people.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Point taken - but will two of the same sex become agressive with each other? I don't want a breeding pair and find myself one day knee deep in donkeys (and all that comes with them)

Tallulah.x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Xtreme will sell you a donkey


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Point taken - but will two of the same sex become agressive with each other? I don't want a breeding pair and find myself one day knee deep in donkeys (and all that comes with them)
> 
> Tallulah.x


Unless you're serious about breeding the beasties and have some idea what you're doing, you shouldn't even consider an uncastrated male. Those are the donks that get aggressive. 

Two females or a female and a gelding will do just fine. Two geldings would probably be ok, too.

Hey, I know a great little donkey school (for the owners, not the donkeys) in Cahors, if your French is up to it!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Xtreme will sell you a donkey


Didn't realise that was his business?!  Thought he was just overly fond of the creatures

Tallulah.x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Didn't realise that was his business?!  Thought he was just overly fond of the creatures
> 
> Tallulah.x


Donkeys? What do you need to know?

Here's Dylan.....still mad as a march hare even though he's been "done".

Had to get him done cos he was trying to kill people.....mainly Cockneys and Lesbians!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Excellent!!! LOL 
Glad it doesn't live around me!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

he´s cute!! He was just doing a little dance!!

Jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I wouldn't want to cuddle him!!!! Lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I wouldn't want to cuddle him!!!! Lol


No, but from a distance he seemed a happy chappy! I could do with him in my garden to eat up the weeds!

Jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

He would probably knock your trees down as well Jo!! Ha ha.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Here's me showing how to control a mad donkey!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dylan kicks ass


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

impressive!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky has actually met him......and then hid!

He had the opportunity to go into Dylan's compound.........but just legged it with some implausible excuse about having to go and wash his ponytail.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Here's me showing how to control a mad donkey!
> 
> YouTube - Mucho Macho meets Mucho Burro!


Hey you trying to scare the bejaysus out of me?! And I thought they were friendly animals! Maybe I should get a goat????!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hey you trying to scare the bejaysus out of me?! And I thought they were friendly animals! Maybe I should get a goat????!


Most of them are quite placid......we just happened to end up with the one that's a raving psycho!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Most of them are quite placid......we just happened to end up with the one that's a raving psycho!


Something to do with the owner perchance?! I'm guessing they don't call you Xtreme for nothing


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Something to do with the owner perchance?! I'm guessing they don't call you Xtreme for nothing


In reality I'm very introverted and suffer from low self esteem Tallulah!

This is all just an act of bravado behind the safety blanket of the internet.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> In reality I'm very introverted and suffer from low self esteem Tallulah!
> 
> This is all just an act of bravado behind the safety blanket of the internet.


Hmmm....that one might have left you wide open....where's Stravinsky and Jojo to comment on that one?!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hmmm....that one might have left you wide open....where's Stravinsky and Jojo to comment on that one?!


Jo doesn't know me personally Tallulah. Stravinsky does......but he's an imbecile so his opinion doesn't carry much weight.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> In reality I'm very introverted and suffer from low self esteem Tallulah!
> 
> This is all just an act of bravado behind the safety blanket of the internet.



BUT YOU´RE WELSH!!??! They dont do low self esteem!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> BUT YOU´RE WELSH!!??! They dont do low self esteem!
> 
> Jo xxx


Dai the Milk did Jo! He even went to Chapel in his Levis!


----------

